# BFP at 7DPO updated progression



## srrhc

5 Days ago I took a test and it went positive right away and was very dark. 
Could I have ovulated earlier? I've been pregnant 4 times now and I never got a dark positive at 7dpo. It has always been 10dpo or later. 
At 9dpo the first line was as dark as the control line. 

Just wondering if anyone else has gotten such a strong positive at only 7dpo. 

I'm currently 11dpo now.


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats!! :)
If you weren't tracking your ovulation, then I guess you could have/probably dos ovulate a bit earlier. 

In my experience, when I have had bfps that early (dd2 7/8dpo ds 10dpo) they were quite faint.


----------



## srrhc

Thank you. That's what I was guessing was I maybe ovulated early. Just strange because I tracked my temps and did the ovulation test strip so i thought I had pin pointed the day exactly but o guess you never know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## srrhc

Here's a picture for reference


----------



## Yo_Yo

Or maybe it's twins? :) I have heard of people with strong early bfps having multiples!


----------



## hope1517

Congrats!!!


----------



## srrhc

I've heard that too Yo-Yo but wasn't sure if anyone every turned out with twins haha!


----------



## broodymrs

Woah that is dark!! I'd say you ovulated earlier, or twins! Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## BSelck24

Congrats!! Let us know if it ends up being twins or just early ovulation!!


----------



## srrhc

Thanks! Yes I'll update after my scan May 9th!


----------



## Tryingagain3

Defo early ov or twins Hun! Good luck!! X


----------



## srrhc

Progression pic. The 12 dpo looks pretty common I think. Happy everything is progressing.


----------



## Tryingagain3

Looks great Hun! Still I think it's quite dark for 12dpo. Congrats again Hun x


----------



## CharCharxxx

Congratulations! X


----------



## srrhc

First line darker than control line and it came up instantly. 

This is my last test so I doubt I'll be taking anymore. From my counting this would be 15 dpo. 

First scan in 6 days :)


----------



## Tryingagain3

Make sure you update us when you've had your scan.. I think twins! &#128584; Haha x


----------



## srrhc

Tryingagain3 said:


> Make sure you update us when you've had your scan.. I think twins! &#128584; Haha x

You are getting me so excited! I'll be happy with just 1 of course, but twins would be amazing and I could be done in the baby making factory haha!


----------



## BSelck24

Omg how great!! Good luck! I'm voting twins too!!


----------



## bumbleberry

congratulations, look forward to the update :)


----------



## Dreambaby69

Congratulations xx


----------



## Yo_Yo

Fab progression! :) look forward to the update!!


----------



## littlefishygg

Oh I bet twins! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## srrhc

I had my scan today and it looks like just one baby. :thumbup:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aw. Glad you had your scan! Bet it's made it more real :)


----------

